# Help! Hard Braking = Stalling



## Maxtrax (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a 91 Sentra. Everything is stock except for an Accel Super coil and the master cylinder is from a newer Altima , SS lines. It only happens during hard braking, the engine RPMs will drop untill it stalls. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## heaton84 (Jan 18, 2006)

The only problem I've ever had with my Sentra dying (also when stopping, also a 91) was the EGR valve going out, combined with a bad tank of gas. If your check engine light is on, check the codes to see if it's griping about the EGR sensor. Also check your air filter.


----------



## Maxtrax (Nov 27, 2003)

No engine light and filter is good.


----------



## heaton84 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well this one is beyond me then, sorry. Hope someone else around here can help ya.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Try getting a new pcv valve. It fixed my engine stalling 100%. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## NOVE (Feb 14, 2005)

I had the exact same problem. It turned out to be my AFM apparently it was goin bad. That could be the problem as well as it might not be. My advice is to borrow one of ur friends AFM and try it on urs, if it works without stalling then u have ur problem solved, u may also want to check ur AAC valve.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

NOVE said:


> I had the exact same problem. It turned out to be my AFM apparently it was goin bad. That could be the problem as well as it might not be. My advice is to borrow one of ur friends AFM and try it on urs, if it works without stalling then u have ur problem solved, u may also want to check ur AAC valve.


I also had a problem like this before but it was a long time ago before I was even less skilled about cars than i am now. Anyways, I took it to a mechanic and they cleaned the throttle body. Perked my car right back up.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Check the brake booster hose going to the intake manifold. Make sure it is clamped down and does not have any cracks.


----------

